# Would you carry an LL Bean Boat & Tote?



## sonny (May 21, 2010)

Assuming that you are alone and not carrying it for someone else, would you carry a classic LL Bean Boat & Tote bag?


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a very similar Lands End canvas tote with navy handles that I carry all the time when we're out shopping. In the age of reusable grocery bags, it's pretty obviously not a purse (assuming that's your concern).


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

My wife and I have half a dozen of these floating around and use them for everything from grocery shopping to carrying extra binders to and from work. They're spectacular and more rugged than many totes.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I use one everyday. Especially if you find yourself reaching into your bag a lot, its great. No constant unzipping and zipping, etc.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll give my wife one, but I feel funny about buying one for me. What are the ideal colors? Navy?


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I might get one if I have a kid and would put diapers and toys in it for him/her


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> I'll give my wife one, but I feel funny about buying one for me. What are the ideal colors? Navy?


Navy, green, red, & yellow look just fine for a gent on the go.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I would carry it if it got too heavy for my wife.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Every trip to the library.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't see myself carrying one around Memphis, but if I lived in NYC I wouldn't have a problem with carrying a tote or similar bag. Just don't have much if a reason to carry one around here.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a few of them and I use them all the time. Baltimore doesn't require me to walk much, but I wouldn't think twice about walking around with one. They are great, so easy to pack and empty.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a couple of "free" totes of that sort, and use them fairly often. It's just a cargo hauler.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If I were already wearing a _backpack_, and needed to carry extra books, I would use one. However, using it as the _sole_ carryall, and especially slung from the _shoulder_, would not be something I'd do.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Over here we call them shopping bags. I take one with me to the shop & carry food home in it.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I use them for grocery shopping.(Just about everybody in my community uses tote bags for groceries)


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

sonny said:


> Assuming that you are alone and not carrying it for someone else, would you carry a classic LL Bean Boat & Tote bag?


If I were "toting" something to a boat it would be great-- otherwise, not as much.
tom


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Use them all the time. Great as carryon Luggage.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Not likely. For books - when in school, I used a backpack or a canvas briefcase; I'd rather carry the extra books in my arms than "tote" them if I had to.

Certainly fine if used as intended to haul gear from the car to the boat - but, all in all, they strike me as a bit "girlie" ( most things that come in a selection of "fashion" colors usually are). If I had to carry one, I'd try to minimize the time I was seen with one - but I try to eschew "man bags" in any form - duffle bags, backpacks, and briefcases are all I can see myself comfortably "toting" in public.

We're, apparently, not very progressive in Marietta, Georgia so, other than at Whole Foods, there's not even a minimal push to use "sustainable" grocery bags and I always prefer paper grocery bags anyway as someone has to keep the lumber industry cranking. I will cop to one use of a Bean tote bag and that is when I go to Costco, I load loose items from the cart into a tote bag in the back of my Jeep so when I get home, I can haul it all inside the house in one trip. The bag, however, is an ex-girlfriend's and it's dark green.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

All the time. They are great for trips to the beach or pool, and perfect for an outdoor concert. They also make a decent overnight bag for kids stuff.

We have one with the very masculine light pink handles. It doesn't faze me at all to carry it, particularly since it has my daughter's name embroidered on it and she is much too little to carry it herself. Even if it didn't have her name on it, I don't think I'd really care about the pink handles. It wouldn't be my first choice, but it's no big deal.


I would add that they make a perfect baby gift.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

They're handy for toting cargo around. Better than a plastic grocery bag.

However, I wouldn't carry one around on a daily basis, but then I don't carry any bag. I have a fleet of briefcases and attachés for books, papers, etc. that I use as needed.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm not against them at all, but take a look at Filson or Red Oxx totes for more "manly" options.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Pink and Green said:


> I'll give my wife one, but I feel funny about buying one for me. What are the ideal colors? Navy?











(L.L. Bean, Summer 1966)


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

We have 8 in our house. 2 for each person, one extra large one medium. They have either initials or names on them. Great for the pool, packing for beach trips, carrying books to the library, etc. We use the extra large size as luggage for car trips. I don't carry them on a daily basis.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I bet we have ten of those things laying around the house. My mom buys a few when we take a beach vacation every now and then. Some have names embroidered on them, some are plain. If they are loaded up with beach junk and pool supplies, I don't see the problem. In fact, the plain undyed canvas ones with brown handles look like any other heavy-duty canvas bag to haul junk around in. Would I walk around town carrying one? I don't think so. Not because of any "girlie" look, but because I don't normally walk around with a bag of any sort. If I saw someone carrying one I'd just think they needed a heavy-duty tote to haul some stuff around. Well, if it was a guy and he had the straps on his shoulder and was carrying a Chihuahua in a pink sweater, I might think something was up. 

Andy B.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I often see dignified-looking men in suits, riding the train with a slender leather briefcase and an overstuffed tote. They usually carry them both with the same hand. I guess the idea is that the briefcase is for meetings or something. I do sometimes see them with just totes, but this is rarer. It's not something I ever saw growing up, but I didn't have much exposure to public transport until recently. I'm wondering if this is a New England thing.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

A suit?

There's no decision to be made. It's this or whatever I need to carry stays where it is:


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

^^^Good old debate team gear.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I travel with a navy one with yellow and navy "rep" handles. It was dirt cheap at the outlet, takes a beating, and has the top zipper. 

I plan on purchasing more.

Side note- LL Bean has new monogramming options if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

From Bean, I think that the and the (in Olive) look the best. I carry a vintage waxed canvas tote from r that looks a lot like the. Would I buy the Boat & Tote? Probably not; I happen to like some of the alternatives much better.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

katon said:


> (L.L. Bean, Summer 1966)


Katon, your work with retro sources and obscure materials is second to none. Thanks for the retrogram. I wonder if they look anything like that today? Seems like the sides are different and the handles are longer.

BTW, what are you people carrying in these things? I rarely need to carry much, and I've even given up on my cherished leather briefcase since I so rarely have to carry papers about anymore. I just have one far-less-than-Trad canvas laptop bag for travels. The TSA likes it as it splits in two and they can see the whole thing on X-ray.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Hunter's tote. It's the manly option.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> BTW, what are you people carrying in these things? I rarely need to carry much, and I've even given up on my cherished leather briefcase since I so rarely have to carry papers about anymore. I just have one far-less-than-Trad canvas laptop bag for travels. The TSA likes it as it splits in two and they can see the whole thing on X-ray.


Groceries for one. I also have to carry binders and lots of paperwork beyond what can fit in my briefcase on occasion. And all sorts of other things, but those two mostly.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Like others, we've got half dozen or so bopping around the house. Mrs. Tradly has a little tiny one she carries as a purse from time to time.

Another fun thing: Bean sells a insulated liner that fits perfectly into one of the Boat & Tote sizes that converts it to a zip-top, soft-sided cooler. We use ours all the time.

JB


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Groceries for one. I also have to carry binders and lots of paperwork beyond what can fit in my briefcase on occasion. And all sorts of other things, but those two mostly.


Ahh. Gotcha. When I work for the Air Force I get binder overload as well, but have to carry something jet black. Maybe they'll make a milspec Boat and Tote?  Also, didn't mean to sound like a jerk there earlier, just curious what people carried.


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

Topsider said:


> Hunter's tote. It's the manly option.


+1 I carry the Hunter's tote almost every day. I have plain green but have been thinking about getting a second in camoflauge.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> I wonder if they look anything like that today? Seems like the sides are different and the handles are longer.


Several of ours look exactly like the one in that old ad.

Andy B.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

*No further than the dock.*

I wouldn't use this tote unless I were carrying it to help my wife load the boat. I would carry a Filson tote, though. Not sure why.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

You can carry that thing from your home to your car, thence to a pool/bath/beach house, from said little house to the pool/beach, and back again. Nowhere else.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Pink and Green said:


> katon said:
> 
> 
> > (L.L. Bean, Summer 1966)
> ...


Thanks, P&G! Here are a couple more retrograms. Maybe they'll clear things up a bit.









Circa 1976. Same two color schemes, but now in two sizes.









Circa 1982, now in three colors and two sizes. (Those Boat & Tote duffles are also pretty interesting. Is anybody making anything like those?)

Today:








Size-wise, they stayed at 8" deep x 17" wide x 16" high from 1966 to 1982, with a smaller variant (6" x 13 1/2" x 12" high). Current sizing has the "Large" at 7 1/2" deep x 17" wide x 15" high and "Medium" at 6" x 13" x 12" high)

The sides do seem a little less "square". The large is a little narrower, but the medium should be more or less the same as before. Maybe they use a lighter weight of duck now, so the bags are more likely to sag when left to their own devices? Sometimes catalog shots can be misleading, though. Not sure about the handle length, other than the fact that they offer two options now. (Anyone know when they started doing this?)


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

No, I would not!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Also, I don't understand the pictures from the old catalogues, unless they're posted simply for the sake of seeing an old picture and not as some form of argument. One ought to refrain from carrying totes not because they are a neologism, but because they are for beach houses and women (or preferably the two together).


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

katon said:


> The sides do seem a little less "square". The large is a little narrower, but the medium should be more or less the same as before. Maybe they use a lighter weight of duck now, so the bags are more likely to sag when left to their own devices? Sometimes catalog shots can be misleading, though. Not sure about the handle length, other than the fact that they offer two options now. (Anyone know when they started doing this?)


I don't have an old one to compare to, but all of ours are less than six years old. They are VERY square-sided, and the canvas is so heavy you could stub your toe and actually hurt it by bumping into an empty one left in a dark hallway at night. Well, maybe not hurt your toe, but the canvas on ours is VERY heavy.

Andy B.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I am man enough to admit that I cried when I first saw the episode of M*A*S*H in which Henry Blake's plane, which was supposed to be taking him home for good, was shot down, killing all onboard.

I am not, however, man enough to carry this bag.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> I am man enough to admit that I cried when I first saw the episode of M*A*S*H in which Henry Blake's plane, which was supposed to be taking him home for good, was shot down, killing all onboard.
> 
> I am not, however, man enough to carry this bag.


It was a helicopter, I believe, but point well taken and thanks for the laugh.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> It was a helicopter, I believe, but point well taken and thanks for the laugh.


You're welcome! :smile:

Just for the record: Blake left the camp in a helicopter, but was shot down in a plane. All trans-Pacific flights were by plane, as no helicopter had the range, speed, or comfort to do it. Radar's words were, "I have a message. Lieutenant Colonel... Henry Blake's plane... was shot down... over the Sea of Japan. It spun in. There were no survivors."


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> You're welcome! :smile:
> 
> Just for the record: Blake left the camp in a helicopter, but was shot down in a plane. All trans-Pacific flights were by plane, as no helicopter had the range, speed, or comfort to do it. Radar's words were, "I have a message. Lieutenant Colonel... Henry Blake's plane... was shot down... over the Sea of Japan. It spun in. There were no survivors."


You win. I defer to your superior MASH knowledge.

However, flying over the Sea of Japan is not a "trans-Pacific" flight. For some reason, give the time period, I had it in my mind that he was to fly to Japan first (still, likely to be done by plane?) and then fly to some mid-point (e.g. Hawaii) and then the U.S.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

To be honest, I didn't even know where the Sea of Japan was, exactly, until just this very moment after looking it up on Wikipedia. I mean, of course I knew it was somewhere around Japan, but I didn't know on which side. Now I see it's between Japan, the main continent of Asia, and the Korean peninsula. I guess that makes sense. A helicopter, back then, could probably have made the flight over the the Korea Strait, between the two closest points of South Korea and Japan, but I doubt they would have taken one over water that far back then. The helicopter probably went from the camp to Seoul, and then a plane from Seoul to Tokyo, over the Sea of Japan. (For some reason, up until now, I had just sort of assumed that "Sea of Japan" was a generic name for the waters around Japan, and that he had already started the trans-Pacific flight when he was shot down. Of course, that really doesn't make any sense at all, since no enemy forces should have been on the other side of Japan in the first place.) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sea_of_Japan_Map.png

Radar's exact quote I got from Wikipedia...Which, as a user-edited source, may or may not be absolutely accurate, but upon seeing it written out, it jives with my memory of the episode: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abyssinia,_Henry

(I don't claim to have a superior knowledge about most topics, but I don't mind saying I'm pretty good at looking stuff up, when the mood strikes me. )


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Funny this thread should be on the first page. I've been thinking about getting a Bean tote -- or stealing one from home -- to take to school every day. My Bean backpack is eight or nine years old and nowhere close to the end of its life, but even it is a little small for two or three casebooks, a couple notebooks, and a laptop (most days) for a DC public transit commute. Moreover, slinging it over my Barbour- or tweed-clad shoulders always feelts a little childish. It would be nice to be able to throw all this stuff into something, well, like a Bean tote (though I too wonder about its appropriateness). I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on one, but I'd like to take ideas on something that'll get the job done. All I need is that it be

-big (or wide enough to carry a bunch of stacked books/junk);
-appropriate for an adult to carry;
-relatively easy to carry and haul on a bus and then the subway.

Hope I'm not getting this conversation too off track. For the record, I would "carry an LL Bean Boat & Tote" generally. I do wonder if I can finding something better for my commute, though.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

All the time. For everything and anything.

I have a large zipper top version I use as my squash bag.

I like some of the new monogram styles too.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

I've always found these to be feminine. I don't know why this is less manly than a duffle, but for me, it's left to the ladies.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thinking that boat and totes are feminine must be a geographical perversion -- in Westchester County, NY, they are omni-present, carried by people of all shape, size, age, and gender.

Like apparently every other man who rides Metro North, I would carry mine if I needed to lug things to or from the city which wouldn't fit in my briefcase. 

I will admit that I typically use it to carry towels and picnic gear to the swim club.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

andy b. said:


> I don't have an old one to compare to, but all of ours are less than six years old. They are VERY square-sided, and the canvas is so heavy you could stub your toe and actually hurt it by bumping into an empty one left in a dark hallway at night. Well, maybe not hurt your toe, but the canvas on ours is VERY heavy.
> 
> Andy B.


I have a large 25+ year old Bean tote that I purchased new (actually purchased by my parents for me) and an extra-large one that I bought recently. Bean's been a letdown for many years but they haven't screwed this up and it's still made in the USA. If anything, the heavy 24 oz. canvas still used today is overkill for my use as a shopping bag.


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I never realized there was some sort of feminine connotation either until reading this thread.


it may be a regional/geographic thing. in my area of the country, these bags ALWAYS have your sweet wife's initials on them and guys only carry them when sweetness can't carry it herself or to be gentlemanly. in all candor and sincerety, i see them all the time here, but can't ever recall knowing one to be a man's property or primarily used by him.

our secretaries and paralegals use them to carry files back and forth between office locations, and the women in my family use them mainly for the beach or river or as defacto organizers in the backs of the car or suv.

i guess as a guy here we tend to either tote it in our arms or just struggle with it someway else. maybe its like refusing to ask directions......


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I never realized there was some sort of feminine connotation either until reading this thread. Learn something new every day.


I think part of the difficulty was the introduction of the "Boat and Tote Handbag", basically a Boat and Tote with a zippered top and longer strap. Here's the handbag compared with the standard from a 1978 L.L. Bean ad:










They still sell those, too, but they no longer make the "handbag" distinction.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't think so.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

The more I think about it, the more I come to realize that I might need to change my answer somewhat. The other day, I was walking into the library with a bag full of DVDs that I had checked out. This bag was dark green, and was intended to be a reusable shopping bag--you know, to save the environment, in place of plastic or paper bags. Anyway, it suddenly occurred to me that it was pretty much the same shape and size as a tote bag, including the handles.

I think I did not mind using this bag for that purpose because I didn't even think about it. I needed something to carry a large stack of DVDs, and that bag was handy.

But I think part of this is contextual, too. I think that walking from my car into the library, if anyone had noticed a man carrying a bag, the observer most likely would have assumed that I was returning a bunch of checked-out materials--if they had bothered to wonder about it at all.

If I was dressed in a suit, then no, I wouldn't carry that reusable shopping bag, nor the tote bag that's the subject of this thread. I would carry something that goes with a suit, such as a briefcase or attaché case, or something like that. In leather. If I had to carry even more stuff, I would prefer to use a backpack in addition to the briefcase, if the backpack was a dark, simple design and not sporty.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

The District Attorney's Office in Denver County uses them for carrying all of their county court (misdemeanor) files from the offices to the courtroom. Each bag has its courtroom number embroidered on it. Never seen one wear out. Terrific system. In the courtroom, they essentially use them as file boxes.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, you all are right. It's the ultimate man accessory. Once can imagine Gen. George S. Patton Jr. strutting around northern Europe with his Bean Tote - get a grip, guys. Nothing effeminate about this cute little canvas bag that comes in fashion colors and is monogramable and just so perfect for so many occasions! Who wouldn't just love it? I mean it gets a thumbs up from users in San Fran.
Use what you want, but don't expect validation. If you didn't think it was questionable, you wouldn't have asked - follow yor gut and use a different bag.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YIxC17KK...uY/s1600-h/julia+roberts+and+ll+bean+tote.jpg

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YIxC17KK...IOFtBvE/s1600-h/RWitherspoonLLBean0415_07.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YIxC17KK.../6a00d834527a7669e20120a545cb02970b-800wi.jpg

https://letsbepreppy.blogspot.com/2010/06/summer-tote-choices.html

https://mspreppy.wordpress.com/category/preppy-tote-bags/

https://www.kappaprep.com/2009/01/its-in-bag-and-monogram.html


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> Yes, you all are right. It's the ultimate man accessory. Once can imagine Gen. George S. Patton Jr. strutting around northern Europe with his Bean Tote - get a grip, guys. Nothing effeminate about this cute little canvas bag that comes in fashion colors and is monogramable and just so perfect for so many occasions! Who wouldn't just love it? I mean it gets a thumbs up from users in San Fran.
> Use what you want, but don't expect validation. If you didn't think it was questionable, you wouldn't have asked - follow yor gut and use a different bag.


 Jesus. I have to roll my eyes at this forum sometimes.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Yes, you all are right. It's the ultimate man accessory. Once can imagine Gen. George S. Patton Jr. strutting around northern Europe with his Bean Tote - get a grip, guys....


Yeah, but was George Patton... Trad??? 

Seriously, one thing that's useful about these forums is that we can all compare views on certain items with our locations and backgrounds and see that attitudes towards these items are not universal. We've got pink OCBD's, GTH, argyle, bow ties, navy blazers, seersucker, etc. Go one place and they are embraced, go some other place and they might be seen as merely unusual, still in another place there may provoke a pretty general negative reaction. Just like someone else said, there's context at play here.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

I wonder if the LL Bean Hunter's Tote Bag would be more generally accepted.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Not in camouflage, no. The US Army was still wearing olive drab uniforms then (for the most part). So maybe the tote in the olive drab color would have worked... :biggrin:


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

You could probably coax a bit of fun out of their Custom Boat and Tote option. Better than waiting for the "L.L. Bean x ObscureNewYorkDesigner" version. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

brozek said:


> Jesus. I have to roll my eyes at this forum sometimes.


A clothing forum, no less. Already there are people who'd point and laugh at us for being "effeminate, poseurish, uptight" etc. just for wearing a pocket square and nice shoes.

Back on topic though: I would carry one, but only if I actually needed it. Grocery shopping, beach, pool, or other activities that require stuff being carried around. Otherwise, no. Men don't need to carry bags around all the time.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm changing my answer. Previously I said no but today I bought two medium size Land's End totes from Sears. Though they aren't Bean, I can't imagine how they won't last me the rest of my life. They look as tough as Kimbo Slice.

So I will use them for grocery shopping, farmer's market shopping and to carry my food, wine and stems to potlucks. The two I bought were white and red but on one side they have three thin pink stripes. Not quite as manly as my Bean Olive duffle but more manly then anything with wheels.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

At the beach, I would carry one, else, no. It's too girly-looking.

Don


----------

